# FW 190D-10



## silence (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like HobbyBoss just released this kit in 1/48. Thought all you 1990 fans might be interested.


----------



## pikas (Oct 5, 2013)

Hobbyboss will release 1/48 Fw190 D-11 in November.


----------



## silence (Oct 7, 2013)

pikas said:


> Hobbyboss will release 1/48 Fw190 D-11 in November.


 
Eduard already has a D11/D-13 two plane combo pack complete with PE, zoom details, and paint masks. If you're willing to deal with fit issues - especially in the forward fuselage - the results can be beautiful (just do a LOT of prefitting and even account for the thickness of any paint coats!).

Here's my Eduard D-11 (please forgive the blur - all I have is a very low end phone camera):


----------

